# Strong smelling urine



## FelipesMommy (Jun 8, 2010)

Location: North Carolina

Description (Breed, color, weight): Blue himalayan dwarf mix, 2 pounds

Age: Appx. 7 months

Sex: Male

Concise Summary of the Rabbit's Condition: Felipe loves being held but has not wanted to last night or today. When I try to pick him up (holding him around mid-section), he kicks and scratches so I put him down. He was drinking a ton of water appx. 48 hours ago, and today he had a lot of stinky smelling pee. It was a very strong odor, I could smell it from across the room (which never happens). He is eating normally and now drinking a normal amount.



*ADDITIONAL INFORMATION / CHECK LIST*: (Please fill in relevant info).

Fecal and Urinary Output

- are the bunny's poops and pees normal? Poop is normal, pee is more than usual and strong smelling
- when did they last use their litterbox? A couple hours ago
- any unusual behavior? straining to pee? unusual litter habits? He had two accidents outside his box last week (he has been trained with no accidents about a month)
- what litter and/or bedding do you use? Litter, can't remember the name, it's is specifically for bunnies and comes in lavendar and mint varieties, he is using mint (and does not eat it)

Medical History 

- spayed/neutered? Not yet
- has s/he been to the vet or been sick before? No
- is s/he on any medications? No

Diet 

- what specifically does your bunny eat? Unlimited hay and water, 1/4 cup pellets daily, appx. 1 cup chopped veggies (romaine lettuce, celery, parsley, green peppers no seeds)
- when and what did s/he eat last? 1 hour ago, pellets, romaine, parsley
- any changes in the way s/he eats? (ie: not eating a particular food, odd chewing motions, etc): No


Other

- movement - any unusual movements? Is s/he hopping normally? Nothing unusual
- is the rabbit molting? No
- any weight loss? No
- any sign of drooling? wet face? No
- runny eyes? No
- wet nose? coughing? sneezing? No
- is s/he breathing normally? Yes

Additional

- any plants, chocolate or other substances within reach?No
- has the rabbit been outdoors? No
- any other pets? if so, have they been ill? No


----------



## Pipp (Jun 8, 2010)

It could be a urinary tract infection or it could be hormonal boy stuff. 

I've had better luck with the boys, but girls go from sweetheart to demon around that age they. turn into little jerks for a few months -- marking territory, . 
grunting, nipping, peeing on the bed... 

Still, I don't think the strong smelling pee (is is dark?) is nomral, that signals infection or dehydration. I'd get an appt with the vet. 

I'd also soak his veggies in cold water for 30 minute or so to absorb more fluids, and also put a couple of capfuls of apple juice in a crock of water and see if it makes him drink more. 

Real cranberry juice or even fresh or frozen cranberries if he'll eat them would be good.


sas :clover:


----------



## FelipesMommy (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks. I wondered if it was hormonal issues but his pee was fairly dark and definitely strong smelling. I cleaned out the litter box so I can keep an eye on it tonight. Other than the pee and not wanting to be held he appears normal. I'm still worried though.


----------



## Pipp (Jun 8, 2010)

Unfortunately bunnies always appear normal when they're sick. You can't count on the normal signs of ill health with rabbits. You have to be aware of small things like strong smelling pee. You're very diligent! 


sas :clover:


----------



## elrohwen (Jun 8, 2010)

Male bunny pee can start smelling strongly when they go through puberty (not all do) but by 7 months he should be well into that stage already. If his pee was going to smell, it already would. Also, the change in color makes me think it's another issue.

I would agree about a possible UTI or other issue and take him to the vet.


----------



## FelipesMommy (Jun 8, 2010)

I just came back home. He has been drinking water but has not peed since I left, about 7 hours ago. Is this a bad sign?


----------



## Pipp (Jun 8, 2010)

Any sign of dribbling or swelling? Is he at all listless? 


sas ?)


----------



## FelipesMommy (Jun 8, 2010)

No he is acting normally. He usually will pee a couple times between lunch and now, because he is fed at lunch time. His litter box is dry though.


----------



## tonyshuman (Jun 8, 2010)

Does he have any raw areas or irritated skin on his bum, that might be making him especially less happy about being held? I am also thinking that holding him, you might be putting pressure on his bladder, which is painful. I would have it checked out for an infection.


----------



## FelipesMommy (Jun 9, 2010)

He has not peed since yesterday around noon, it is now 8 am. He has drank very little water, but ate the water soaked parsley I gave him. I will be taking him to the vet today.


----------



## Pipp (Jun 9, 2010)

Yikes, I didn't mention the Pedialyte! 

You really need to be making him drink Pedialyte, which is an electrolyte replacement drink for children (or a bit of Gatorade in a pinch), and/or watered down juice or other fluids even if you have to use a plastic syringe tube or squeeze bottle to put a little in his mouth at a time. 

He needs a lot of fluids. 

Any swelling around his boy parts? 


sas :clover:


----------



## FelipesMommy (Jun 9, 2010)

Vet has me collecting a urine sample tonight to take over first thing in the AM. They gave me (literally) a handful of non-absorbant litter, of course not enough to cover a quarter of his box but hopefully he will go in there anyway. Suspecting UTI, stones, or sludge. Vet said his boy parts were red so he may have been digging at them/feeling uncomfortable. She said she didn't see obvious signs of pain but that I was good to bring him in. She was happy with his diet, teeth and my attempts to hydrate him. He was NOT happy and had to be pulled out of his carrier, he usually does really well with strangers and other events that might seem stressful so I made sure to point out that his behavior was unusual. He is normally extremely laid back. We'll see what happens tonight/tomorrow. Thanks for everyone's help so far!


----------



## FelipesMommy (Jun 13, 2010)

Felipe was diagnosed with a UTI and sludge. He has been on antibiotics for 2 days and taking potassium...something to help decrease the crystals. He is doing GREAT! They put flavoring in his Baytril and he absolutely loves it, sucks it out of the syringe. He peed 3 times last night which was great, and he's getting into loads of trouble today so I know he is feeling much better. We will do another urinalysis in 2 weeks to look at the amount of crystals. Thanks so much for everyone's help!


----------



## tonyshuman (Jun 13, 2010)

That's good to hear. The potassium drug is commonly used with urinary tract issues like sludge and stones. I hope he recovers quickly!


----------

